# Boa users out there.. please read.



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

I just got a pair of boots with the BOA lace system. I was curious if the tools to fix it incase something does go wrong on the mountain should be included?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on the boot company. Some do, some don't. Just about every shop that carries boa in the world has the micro tool you need and realistically you'll only need to use your tool to tighten the micro set screws maybe every 30 uses or so.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Depends on the boot company. Some do, some don't. Just about every shop that carries boa in the world has the micro tool you need and realistically you'll only need to use your tool to tighten the micro set screws maybe every 30 uses or so.


Oh i didn't know you would have to actually tighten the screws.... Are these the screws holding the knob or the screws inside which hold down the laces?


Thanks for the info


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

most of the boots that my friends have gotten (and mine) didn't come with them. but some did. just depends. i just recently tightened the screw after 2 seasons although it was pretty loose.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

1.3mm hex key. They're tough to find, but they're out there. You can get replacement laces on the webz, sometimes they come with the tool too. I keep a spare lace cut to length (with another mark to measure out the shorter lace) in a small bag with the tool in my jacket pocket.

You'll never go back to laces again. Trust me.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I just tighten the knob when I feel it's loose which is probably every 30 days or so depending. I've never had the set screws loosen on me out of the 6 pairs of boas I've had.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

there's a BOA repair thingie on here somewhere


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

thanks for all the help guys i appreciate it!
I saw videos on how to repair its pretty simple
just gotta get a tool an spare laces just incase ne thing happens


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

I didn't get anything with mine


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My DC Status boots last year came with a tool and a replacement cable. My K2 T1 DB boots this year came with nothing.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

yes, theres a little tool. just go to your shop and pick one up. while your there, ask for a few more laces. ive riddin my dc judges and loved them (now their too small) and the boas were the coolest things ever!!! never snapped a lace, but with how tight i rode, they should have. best thing to do is get your stuff and take your boas apart and reconstruct them a few times so you become pro at repairing them incase they do bust up


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

boas have lasted me 2 years of heavy riding so far
i haven't messed with them yet but i guess i should


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I didn't have the greatest luck when I went to BOA last year. Had to tighten the knobs once, and even another knob when it snapped (no, not from overtightening, which shouldn't happen anyways). Hoping for better luck this year.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> My DC Status boots last year came with a tool and a replacement cable. My K2 T1 DB boots this year came with nothing.




Ya I guess k2 doesn't give anything

This is random but are your t1s more of a stiffer boot or average. Can they be used in park?


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

My thirty two focus boa boots that I bought last year came with an extra cable and tool. 

My Vans Aura boots this year did not come with anything.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> Ya I guess k2 doesn't give anything
> 
> This is random but are your t1s more of a stiffer boot or average. Can they be used in park?


They're on the stiffer end of the spectrum, but I'll still be using them in the park.


----------



## ifresh21 (Oct 19, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> They're on the stiffer end of the spectrum, but I'll still be using them in the park.


oh ok thx

10c


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

ifresh21 said:


> oh ok thx
> 
> 10c


You should try the new-for-2010 K2 Maysis. It has a bit softer flex than the T1 & T1 DB. I almost got it, but I wanted the Vibram outsole on the T1 b/c it's so much grippier, and should be much better for sidecountry hiking.


----------

